# is my anacharis dying?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

im not sure if its dying or my fish are eating it. The bottom half is a bit brown but all the leaves are gone. The tops are as thick and green as can be.

Also how do i trim these? they are just about at surface level


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be not enough light getting to the bottom.To trim,all you have to do is cut the tops(however far down you want)and replant that in the substrate.Then the spot you cut from will grow a new top,or sometimes two,which bushes it out.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I would say its dead. I had the same problem with anacharis, Im never going to get it again. It littered up the tank with all the dead leaves, and killed 2 plecos. I think they need serious light to stay healthy.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

just got some java fern and pellia....lets hope thats better


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is at the bottom and the top is healthy, that may be where the plant went through an acclimation period when first introduced to your tank. Even with the best tank setups (substrate, lighting, CO2, fertilizers) it still happens.


----------

